# Ivy is doing great!!!



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well.... Ivy had her surgery today and they pulled out about 1.5" of thread from her scar, which normally should have disolved within 9 mos. But didn't. The vet showed it to me and it looked almost new. Leave it to ivy not to disolve it. Boy.... I bet she will feel soooo much better. I bet it was driving her nuts. Oh...btw she weighed in at a whopping 3.8lbs.

Lori


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Eeeeep! GROSS! I pulled a piece out of Oakley's spay site with tweezers...I could see it and new what it was and it was like 4 months after the surgery. Self-dissolving my butt! SO glad Ivy is doing well and on the mend now


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Poor girl. Glad to hear she is doing well though.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Aw ivy girl! So glad ur ok now! Sucha strong girl not dissolving threads lol!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

glad Ivy is doing good...


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Poppy had a problem with a retained knot after her spay - my vet said it was likely that there was not enough skin to dissolve it. Maybe it's just the tinies this happens to as my other two were fine.

Glad to hear that Ivy's is out - she will be much more comfortable


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys....I know, I'm surprised it didn't get all infected. I guess that would have been next if I didn't see it.

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is wonderful news to read! So happy Ivy is doing well!  No more itchies!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Glad all went well!! So happy she will be feeling all better now


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

That must have been like an inch and a half of a splinter! Poor Ivy! I'm so glad
she is relieved of that and getting on so well now. 3.8 lbs--my goodness, what 
a little girl


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

that is great news!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I have been think of her lately. Glad to hear that is all it was and now it's gone. XX


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm glad Ivy is all better. 

I think that must be what happened to Mia when she was spayed. Well after her surgery I saw what appeared to be the reddish thread they stitch with but this was what appeared to be the end of the thread sticking out of her skin maybe 1/8". It seemed as if it was attached to her skin so we didn't want to try to pull it out. I thought I'd keep an eye on it and mention it to the vet the next time we went but fortunately she never had occasion to go again and later it just dawned on me that I didn't see that on her stomach anymore. I guess it worked its way out... It never seemed to bother her that I noticed.

Kind of the same thing with her inguinal hernias the vet found when she was 8 weeks old. We were just going to keep an eye on them and if they needed to be repaired surgically, we would do it when she was spayed. I have to think those spontaneously resolved too because she's now almost 17 months old and neither the vets nor I have even mentioned them.

Sorry if I hijacked your thread--didn't mean to.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm surprised it didn't get infected either! Marleys did & that wasn't even a month after his neuter! The vet did tell me it would take "forever" for the stitch to desolve. They need to come up with a better "self obsorbing" material I think!

I'm glad she did well....the peanut she is!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww..I'm glad to hear that Ivy is doing well!! The chis send hugs and puppy kisses her way.


----------

